# 14 New Exposure exercises a week



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

This is similar to the '100 exposure exercises' thread but geared for me personally, I plan to do 2 different exposure exercises per day, everyday.

These are geared to be social exercises so I will take a few ideas from Mountain5's thread.

Tomorrow's goals(feel free to add to the list for suggestions)
-While biking to school, look bikers going in the opposite direction in the eye and say "Good Morning" with a smile.
-If at a stoplight and their are already bikers there strike up small talk with them.

These are two things that I always felt like doing, sort of on the tip of my tongue but something was holding me back.

thoughts, additions, criticisms are all welcome!

Progress:
1.said hello to bikers/joggers on bike path.(sept 16)
2. Made small talk with a new friend at a stoplight, went OK 5/10(sept 16)
3. Small talk with new friends/people before chem test, went great 8/10(sept 17)
4.and after chem test with an old friend, went very well, 10/10(sept 17)
5. House party with friends, met 2 people in my classes 7/10(sept 18)
6. Started up small talk with someone that had the same phone I just bought online(sept 18)
7. Lost my voice at the home foot ball game, great support, some criticism 7/10 (sept 19)
8. Toga party, met the hosts..felt anti-social toward the end of the night though 4/10 (sept 19)
9. Watched football game, asked stupid questions about it, wasn't burned 6/10 (sept 20)
10. went to visit my friend in the hospital, was the leader/card holder talking to hospital staff 4/10(sept 20)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck!  Sorry, I don't have any other thoughts lol.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Hope you managed to achieve those goals! Good luck for your other goals


----------



## far310 (Nov 29, 2008)

Went really well said hello to everyone going the other way..most just gave a little head nod, a few people didn't do anything.

At the stoplight a new friend of mine came up and we chatted a bit..it went alright, but I did get invited to his party Friday night.friends didn't want to end up going though, it was kind of far away.

As for the other days Thursday I made some small talk that went very well right before a big chem test.

Friday was alright, went out and saw 2 people in my class at parties, which is pretty surprising considering the size of my university 25K+ people..didn't talk to them much, but now I know them better for when I see them next...went to another party, my room mate helped me out when I started following him around again..said "you know me, go mingle with people you don't know!" I did alright with that, talked with someone who had the same phone I just ordered online about it..went ok.

Saturday was great, went to the home football game..my room mate gave me a goal which was to yell and scream at the game so I would lose my voice by night time..I succeeded and a few people introduced themselves to me even! I guess I made an impression 0.o but of course it was not without criticisms a few people in front of my talked with someone else and pointed to me..got kinda anti-social after that..but we were in the student section, it wasn't the family section or anything like that.

That night we had a bunch of people, about 4 cars worth, 15 or so people go to a toga party..it was alright, I met the owners of the house..it was kind of lame because it turned out their were only a few people with togas on and it felt out of place..also the party was too large..it got to that point where you couldn't really follow a conversation with someone because it was too loud or too many people introducing themselves then moving onto other people etc

Sunday was a lazy day, I just watched foot ball with my friends, asked some stupid questions but nobody called me out on it...I never followed football up until very recently.(Anyone else watch the Dallas/Giants game yesterday??)

And thats about it since my last post..I thin I could have been more social at the parties I went to, but overall I am pleased with my progress.

Goals for today
-Go food shopping.
-Ask a random person on how to tell if something is ripe or not in the produce section.

Any thoughts additions for tomorrow??


----------

